# How to wipe a SSD Clean



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys I was wondering if you could tell me how to completely wipe a SSD of an os?


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2010)

I hate to state the obvious, but format it? 

If you don't have a computer with an active O/S on it, you can put a Windows disk in, go to install an O/S and wipe it clean when you are prompted to.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 26, 2010)

is there some tool that i need to format with?


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2010)

No, just hook up the drive, turn on your computer. When in Windows, right click on the drive and tick "Format". Of course you can't format the drive if your O/S is running off of it.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 26, 2010)

ok thanks for the quick reply


----------



## esberelias (Mar 4, 2010)

actually SSD's are different. what kind of SSD do you have? i have OCZ vertex's and when i want to wipe clean we have to use a program called SANITARY ERASE... this program wont work on any other drives but OCZ SSD... when you just format it, it doesn't clear your blocks and you will lose performance becuase with time they will just garbage up. Google what ever type of drive you have and you will find your answer on how to clean it and gain your performance back.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 4, 2010)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> is there some tool that i need to format with?



Format it with the "quick format" unchecked.


----------

